# Help!!- Salad ideas needed..



## Chef_Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok i have a buffet to do and its very much like me to tell my clients 5 salads chefs choice.

Its a VERY basic buffet so ive got

Greek
Pasta Ceaser
Roasted Beet salad
German Potato.

Now i want a rice salad. and ive got LOADS of beans to do. i was thinking mexican?? southern?? i dunno ive got black eyed peas, navy beans, kidney beans, etc etc etc etc you name the bean i have it. 

Now i dont have a dressing for this.

any ideas??


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2006)

Going to check my recipes now - be back soon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know if you want another one with pasta but this is a favorite - and the recipe as is feeds about 10, so with your other salads you could up the servings.

BEAN AND PASTA SALAD 

8 oz. uncooked rotini 
1 can black beans 
1 can great Northern beans 
1 can kidney beans 
1 11-oz. can whole kernel corn 
1 2-oz. jar pimiento, chopped 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup Zesty Italian dressing 
1/2 tsp. ground red pepper 
1/2 tsp. dry mustard 

Cook and cool rotini. Mix all beans, corn and pimiento in bowl with juice from cans. While pasta is cooking and beans are soaking mix mayo, dressing, pepper, and mustard. 

Pour bean mixture into colander, rinse and drain. Mix everything well and refrigerate for 2 hours. 

MY NOTES: The mixture HAS to refrigerate for 2 hours to let the Italian dressing "calm" down. After 2 hours you can't taste it like you can at first. This is excellent with pulled pork. I have also added a can of garbanzo beans to stretch it a little.  You can also add blackened or grilled chicken chunks to make it more of a main dish.

As far as a Mexican type salad you can always make a pico de gallo type thing and mix it with cold rice.  Add some black beans or whatever beans you think would go with it.

You could also do the same thing with a basic bruschetta recipe (tomatoes, onion, basil, a bit of olive oil and balsamic) - toss with cold rice.  Navy beans would be good with this.

I thought I had some recipes that would fit this bill but I don't.  I know you didn't ask for this but this is a favorite.  

Panzanella would also be an option.

I think any of these mentioned could be mixed with rice for a different take on it.

Hope this stirs your imagination a little.  If I come across anything else that might interest you I'll post it.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 23, 2006)

Have you considered serving a fruit salad, too?  It would compliment pork or chicken dishes that might be on the menu.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 23, 2006)

For the beans a nice Mexican mix with a sweet vinaigrette flavored with cumin and chile powder is nice. I make it with black beans, corn, chopped tomato, kidney beans, onion, cilantro. I think that is it.

When you roast your beets, peel them first. That way the caramelization actually happens to the beet. If you peel after "roasting", all you have done is cooked them in the skin and you might as well have boiled them. Makes an amazing difference in the flavor. They do not bleed very much at all.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2006)

I bet *Chef* Jen knows how to roast beets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Roasted beets is one of my favorite things to roast, well..........along with turnips, cauliflower, broccoli.....ok, most veggies  

I did fail to mention Chef Jen I make a dressing out of lime juice, salad oil, s&p, cilantro, cumin - that basically could be used with the pico de gallo rice salad.  I have added green chilies to the dressing too.  I know you can figure out if anything else needs to be added to this.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh good call pico de gallo never thought of that.

This buffet is a SIMPLE lunch one 

sandwiches
Sausage rolls
Salads
Pork Pies
Fruit platter
Cake

etc

I LOVE roasted beets i roasted them all today i used a recipe from a fundrasier that someone did a while ago using different coloured beets!


----------



## TexasTamale (Sep 23, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I did fail to mention Chef Jen I make a dressing out of lime juice, salad oil, s&p, cilantro, cumin - that basically could be used with the pico de gallo rice salad. I have added green chilies to the dressing too. I know you can figure out if anything else needs to be added to this.


 
YUMMY!!!!!!!! I would add:






1/2 onion, chopped
1 green bell pepper, chopped
1 bunch green onions, chopped
2 jalapeno peppers, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 cherry tomatoes, quartered
1 cup black beans (rinsed)
1 cup black-eyed peas (rinsed)
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2006)

Texas - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that sign!!!!  I'm crying over that one!

Your "add to" list sounds great - and very pico de gallo-ish with a twist


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 23, 2006)

I wish I could help but salads are not my thing.  It looks like you have everything in order with the help of kitchenelf and Gretchen.

Have a very happy Saturday and I know your event will be great.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 23, 2006)

Take that rice and add: 

finely diced tomatoes, de-seeded, red white and blue bell peppers, sweet corn, green (spring) onions, cumin, oregano, cooked red kidney beans, lime(or lemon) juice, olive oil, cubed Wensleydale cheese ( closest thing to White cheese I know of); a little fresh green chili pepper and loads of cilantro. Call it: 
" Ensalada del Zócalo" ( Zócalo is the main square in Mexico City). 
I know you have a lot of vegetarians there, so I won't add : 
Toasted bacon bits
Ham chunks
Little bits of grilled chicken
etc.!!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 23, 2006)

Texas, I love that sign as well!

Chef Jen, how about some Texas Caviar?  I don't have the recipe handy at the moment, but it's got:

Black-eyed Peas
diced onions
diced green bell peppers
a Jalapeno, seeded and diced
chili powder (quite a bit)
cumin
a bit of cayenne pepper
salt to taste
Italian Salad dressing

When I go to work tomorrow, I'll copy that recipe down out of my workbook, and bring it home.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2006)

Allen - this is mine - maybe it's similar to yours.  This would even work with rice if you really want to pair it that way.

TEXAS CAVIAR

3 16oz cans black-eyed peas, drained and rinsed
1 small jar chopped pimentos, juice included
1 bunch scallions, chopped, green part only
1 tablespoon fresh oregano, chopped
1 tablespoon Tabasco
1 tablespoon Worcestershire
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1/2 bunch cilantro, chopped
3 fresh jalapeno chilies, seeded and chopped
1 firm, ripe tomato, chopped
1 orange bell pepper, chopped
1 small can of corn
1 large tomato – use only outer portion and cube
3 cloves fresh garlic, minced or pressed
2 cups vinaigrette

In a large bowl stir all ingredients very well. Chill for at least 4-6 hours, preferably overnight in a sealed container. The longer it sits the better it gets.

Serve with old-fashioned crackers or tortilla chips.

Vinaigrette recipe - 1 part vinegar, 3 parts oil, chopped garlic
Add crushed garlic, vinegar, and oil. Close and shake well. Let stand and shake again well.  This vinaigrette makes the whole thing.  Gives a more authentic flavor than Italian dressing.  JMHO of course.

Edited to add:  I forgot to add the fresh cilantro - add lots!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 23, 2006)

As far as bean salads go, my hands down favorite, & one I try to keep in the fridge frequently for sides, lunches, & snacks, is delicous & easy as pie.

Take as many different types of canned beans that you like - I use dark & light red kidney beans, garbanzos, black beans, cannelinis, navy - whatever your favorites are that will make a colorful mix.  Drain & rinse.

Toss with extra-virgin olive oil, red wine vinegar, chopped Italian flat-leaf parsley to taste, minced garlic to taste, salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste, chopped red onion to taste, & crumbled feta cheese to taste.

This is a wonderful salad that has always been a hit wherever I've served it.  (I've often hoped for leftovers, but never have them - lol!!)  It also keeps very well in the fridge, & like I said, makes a terrific nutritious lunch, salad, or side dish.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2006)

Breezy - that sounds heavenly!!!!  And your dressing is a lot like the Texas Caviar vinaigrette.  I just keep changing my mind about what I'm going to cook tomorrow!!!!!!  I'll have to make up this bean salad for lunches next week - it's got to be very satisfying!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 23, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> As far as bean salads go, my hands down favorite, & one I try to keep in the fridge frequently for sides, lunches, & snacks, is delicous & easy as pie.
> 
> Take as many different types of canned beans that you like - I use dark & light red kidney beans, garbanzos, black beans, cannelinis, navy - whatever your favorites are that will make a colorful mix. Drain & rinse.
> 
> ...


 
Simple and colorful with super ingredients. A winner!

BTW, I've made a salad very similar to this with orzo, and it never fails.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 23, 2006)

KE, I did a google on that recipe, and found the recipe you posted.

The recipe I have, supposedly is from "The Big Texan Steakhouse", at least, according to that cookbook.  However, the page I have is a copy, so I don't know what cookbook that is.  This recipe doesn't use Worchestershire, fresh oregano, Tabasco, or corn.


----------



## mish (Sep 23, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Ok i have a buffet to do and its very much like me to tell my clients 5 salads chefs choice.
> 
> Its a VERY basic buffet so ive got
> 
> ...


 
For the rice salad, this is one I like:

http://food.cookinglight.com/cooking/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=1065523&package_id=1093770

Rici Bisi or a couscous salad with cukes, tomatoes & diced red onions are a few more ideas.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 23, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I bet *Chef* Jen knows how to roast beets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2006)

Gretchen, perhaps you could post your challenge elsewhere?  Dine with us perhaps?
We don't want to hijack this thread away from Jen. She is still looking for ideas here.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 23, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Gretchen, perhaps you could post your challenge elsewhere? Dine with us perhaps?
> We don't want to hijack this thread away from Jen. She is still looking for ideas here.


 
No need. Just a suggestion. It was a sort of rhetorical but seems to be a problem so I will edit it out.
And I did offer a salad suggestion exactly as she had asked for--beans and a dressing.
But I didn't realize that suggesting a way to prepare an ingredient in one of her salads wouldn't be OK.


----------



## college_cook (Sep 24, 2006)

If you have chickpeas and fava beans, or just chickpeas ( or maybe you call them garbanzo beans) you might try making some mini-falafels, and toss them with your rice, and some diced and seeded roma tomatos and cucumbers, and a simple tahini sauce... i think this salad has some good potential but it needs something else, and I can't quite place my finger on what.... perhaps some coarse-chopped fresh italian parsley?  Anyways, I'll let you decide how to finish it if you decide to run with this idea.  Good luck!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 24, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> KE, I did a google on that recipe, and found the recipe you posted.
> 
> The recipe I have, supposedly is from "The Big Texan Steakhouse", at least, according to that cookbook.  However, the page I have is a copy, so I don't know what cookbook that is.  This recipe doesn't use Worchestershire, fresh oregano, Tabasco, or corn.



I'd love to see your recipe Allen.  Anything with a combination of these ingredients is always good!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank You Everyone!!1 im sure ill choose one or a few recipes today.. Ive got to start my prep!!


----------

